
How I left behind my silicon dream for a saner place to work - rmason
https://m.signalvnoise.com/how-i-left-behind-my-silicon-dream-for-a-saner-place-to-work-3c58c9bc24ab#.pqu70xkad
======
rak00n
At the end it's essentially a promotion for Basecamp.

